# General > Recipes >  Juicing

## Rheghead

I got myself a juicer for my latest gadget fad.  Does anyone have any favorite fruit combos?  Rosemary, orange and kiwi fruit is my favorite so far.

----------


## Tia Anderson

I have been into juicing for about 4 months. I'd usually do the greens (lettuce, spinach,cucumber, etc) with lemon and ginger.

My favorite is cucumber, spinach with lemon and ginger. If you want to sweeten it, add raw honey.

Although, I have been used to having it in the morning, the first few days was not really easy at all. But for my health, I endured it.  :Smile:

----------


## mirandarainbow

Orange, carrot and fresh mint is great and really refreshing  :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

I juice and freeze into lollies for those that see fruit as yucky....so far I have got the child that swerves fruit to have a watermelon and strawberry lolly and a mango and pineapple lolly after breakfast and before tooth brushing time! 
Any kid friendly recipes for juicing and making into lollies?....trying to get "healthy options" into kids without them knowing it,so, they get their 5 a day!
(I have a child dropped off in the mornings that won't eat fruit for love or money) but will eat a lolly....so need lolly ideas or other ideas to get fruit in her!

----------


## Tia Anderson

> I juice and freeze into lollies for those that see fruit as yucky....so far I have got the child that swerves fruit to have a watermelon and strawberry lolly and a mango and pineapple lolly after breakfast and before tooth brushing time! 
> Any kid friendly recipes for juicing and making into lollies?....trying to get "healthy options" into kids without them knowing it,so, they get their 5 a day!
> (I have a child dropped off in the mornings that won't eat fruit for love or money) but will eat a lolly....so need lolly ideas or other ideas to get fruit in her!


I tried making lollies for my kids before and I got frustrated cause I can't get the taste they wanted. Then one time I tried combining some sliced fruits (into bits literally) and added up some almond milk. Until now, they still love it despite the limited varieties I offer them.

----------

